# Compact Florescent for 90gal



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a pair of 96w compact florescent for my 90gallon tall(24in). Will this be enough light for high light plants or do I need to move to t5ho? If now, how many bulb light should I get? Does anyone know of a good source to get replacement square pin compact florescent bulbs online?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi digital_gods,

2X96 watts should be enough light for your 90 gallon, assuming the reflectors direct most of the light downward as opposed to outwards.

One of my aquariums uses the 96 watt square pin bulb; this is where I will be getting my next shipment of bulbs. Make sure you specify the bulb temperature you want, ie 6700K.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You can try www.ahsupply.com


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Newt: Have you bought before with AH Supply?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Not Newt but I have...
Tank dimensions 48" X 15" x24"
I made my own hood & used 4 X 55 watt CF

I did the same diy project for my 55 as well- same equipment from A&H.

I modified the plans they provide & have been very happy for quite some time.

Let me know if you want pics posted .....I have them somewhere

as for bulbs---I have bought from here 
http://www.naturallighting.com/
even called & talked to the ole gezzer - very helpful + good pricing


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi digital_gods,

I have done two AH Supply lights as well, one on my 45 tall (24") and one on my 30 gallon.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> @Newt: Have you bought before with AH Supply?


Yes. I purchased a bright light kit and some CF bulbs for a make over of a AllGlass light fixture for 2 x 55w CF.

I just remembered another supplier that I hvae been using as of late (bigger bulb selection):
www.naturallighting.com
If you call ask for Larry.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your input on this. I just wasn't too sure about using AH because there website is not very good. Having a background in that area, site like them I get leery of these days. They have the best prices on bulbs. I'll give them a order.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

AHSupply is a dad and son business. Low over head, no dramatics, good prices and great reflectors.

Its good to see they are moving into linear tubes. Several years back I was trying to convince them this is where the hobby was going. Of course now LED is up and coming and will be the leader in about 5 or so years, IMO.


----------



## Dave Kotschi (Dec 16, 2007)

AH Supply is a good company. My 90 gallon hood has 4 55s and one 96 watt unit. I'm not using the 96 at present. Anyway, a couple of years ago I ordered two 55 bulbs and they arrived broken. I call AH Supply (Kim?) and he sent replacements no proof of breakage needed. A few days later I mentioned to SWMBO that I hadn't received the bulbs yet and they should have been here by then. She asked what kind of box they would have come in. She said there was a box like that in the car port she thought I had dropped the first box when taking it out to the garbage and drove over it. I had to call AH Supply again. I had to pay for the next two.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Dave Kotschi said:


> ......... A few days later I mentioned to SWMBO.........


Sorry man. My brother-in-law is married to one of those.:wacko:


----------



## Dave Kotschi (Dec 16, 2007)

Nah. Everything's good. Been married 43 years. I'm very lucky our marriage license doesn't have to be renewed every year.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thought I needed to buy new bulbs but it was corrosion in the plug instead. After cleaned up, bulbs work like a champ. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

When I switched from T8 to 4 x 65W CF over my 75Tall I thought it was an overkill. But given the tank's 24" hight I still cannot grow much on the bottom besides crypts.

I just installed T5HO over my new 65G and what a difference! Even with 2 54W lights this tank is much brighter then the 75T. With all 6 lights going, I bet you can see my house from miles away  And an additional bonus: almost no heat and SILENCE.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@OVT: Your 75 should be doing excellent with the 4x65w cf. Just for the week of being on, my plants are all showing new growth. I'm just pumping regular florish and co2 into the tank. Your should be doing excellent. Are you using ferts and co2?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

> When I switched from T8 to 4 x 65W CF over my 75Tall I thought it was an overkill. But given the tank's 24" hight I still cannot grow much on the bottom besides crypts.


I have a 75 gallon and I use 4x65watt CF. My tank is awesome. great growth all over.


----------

